# Date qn part deux



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really curious and 'appalled'.

Does every date have to be about getting into the chick's pants?

I certainly don't think so (I'm a 21 year old guy just in case you're wondering).

I don't want to elaborate but here's a link to my  date thread  for you to comment on here.

I'd like to hear your thoughts, especially the women.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Uzzie, just be yourself. And if you want to stay virgin till you get married, then good for you. Don't let other people pressure you into living their lives. 

p.s. Hold her hand. Just make sure your hands aren't sweaty. Sogno doesn't like sweaty hands.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Geez uzzie, you should know better than to ask dating advice from the lounge animals!

Don't over think this, like sogno said, be yourself.

Only other advice I have - go really, really light on the colonge, too many men I work with seem to bathe in the stuff.

Have fun!


----------



## karategirl (Aug 27, 2006)

How did this date come about? Did you say something like "Hey, I was wondering if maybe you wanted to go to this play with me?" or was it, "I was gonna to to this play this weekend" and then she chimed in with "Oh, yeah! I wanted to go to that, too!" so you decided to go together? If it's the first one, you asked, so you should definitely pay. If it's more like the second one, that's harder, because she might just think your hanging out as friends. Basically whoever asks should pay. If it was one of those, we both want to see this so let's just go together kind of things, then probably go dutch. Even if it is a date date, if you ask me she gets bonus points if she offers to help pay for at least the dessert. 

Anyway, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

My thoughts, uzziefly, are that if you have to try to hard, it probably isn't meant to be. Be yourself and let the cards fall where they may.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'm fine with the date now and yeah, I'll pay for the tix since I already bought them. It's the former - me asking her to go for it. 

anyway, in case anyone's wondering, I'm in Singapore. I was FROM so cal. Anaheim actually. Then my family moved to Singapore when I was younger and I'm in NTU here. Would definitely like to move back in future since my dad's retired. 

And no, I'm not a 13 yr old girl making this up according to some suspicions. 

Just coz I don't seem experienced and not wanna sleep around means I gotta get stick for it? Sheesh!

Ok sorry bout the rant. Thanks again ladies/guys.


----------

